# Hello all



## itodobien (Mar 8, 2012)

Guess I should have started here.  I actually have been reading some posts and even asked a few questions as well.  From what I can tell, I think that I am going to really enjoy this site as the people are helpfuly, knowledgable and friendly.  I appreciate the professionalism of the replies I have received so far!  At any rate, nice to be a part of this site.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*itodobien* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM brother


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## itodobien (Mar 9, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome to IM brother


 
Ha, sent my first IM today actually.  Good times


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------

